# Back on the bike tomorrow



## john1200c (Aug 5, 2011)

After a real long layoff due to my breaking my leg and ankle last ski season I am getting back out on the road tomorrow morning finally!  Gonna shoot for a slow 20 miler.  Now if I could only find all my biking crap...


----------



## mattm59 (Aug 6, 2011)

*good on ya'*

Hope you find your stuff and enjoy your pedal. I'm getting back into the woods for the first time in maybe a month after rearranging some ribs and my liver chasing BVibert around. Dang, 3 nanoseconds of a YAHOO moment ended by a 3" diameter sapling:smash:. Going to take it easy, probably do my favorite loop a couple times...going NOW8) Did a short road ride yesterday, and the hiking/walking I did in the interum helped I think. Nothing like biking for the intensity, though.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 8, 2011)

I hope you found your stuff and got back out John.

Matt - sorry to hear that you got that messed up on my ride.  I hope your return was sweet!


----------



## mattm59 (Aug 8, 2011)

*thanks Brian*

ribs still a bit sore but not bad. Started a bit shaky, but after I got my timing back I had a wonderful time. Reaffirmed my belief this is my new favorite sport. It was a good day for riding saturday. Been thinking of cutting those saplings down below handlebar level so as to alleviate any future "issues" on my part:idea: just kidding


----------

